# Fiesty Ferret cage and other cage questions....



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

Does anyone have the Fiesty Ferret?

It is similar to the FN, but only one side of the doors open....it has a large full floor that is wire...and the dimensions are less, which is great for the space that I have.


I have questions, though...

*What could I use to cover the full wire floor, that won't get all gross with pee and food? *My boys like to rip up towels from the corners of their cages and shred them to the point of where I throw them out each time I clean the cage.

*Are the shelves and ramps really that great?* I hate the looks of them. Are they removable? If so, what could I use instead of those shelves and ramps?



I want a nice large cage that is easy to clean and looks great. The price of the FF is great and it takes up less space than the FN. My fiancee would hate me if I crowded up our future rabbit room in our new rental house (in February! woo!) with a huge bulky rat cage...he isn't too fond of ratties.


I did have this cage in the future. It is a flight cage and was great, but the doors were a little small, making it a pain in the arm to fully set it all up nice.

Flight Cage 

The flight cage was easy to add shelves to. I just picked up some storage shelf stuff at Walmart and it worked great. I had three female rats in the cage. It was roomy, but I have two male rats now that are going to get bigger...and I have plans to add another rattie or two in the future, probably in the spring when we have our rental house.




I have also been contemplating the Martin's R-695, but it would cost me $160 according to their website...when I can get a bigger cage for cheaper. I love the looks of it, but I have heard it is a royal pain in the tush to clean! I love to decorate my rat cages, but when you have a cage that is hard to clean....it because a task that you hate doing.



I absolutely hate Super Pet cages. Their shelves look horrible and their overall appearance isn't pretty to look at.




Any adivice on cages? There has GOT to be atleast one out there that is perfect for us! Keep in mind that I plan on getting my two boys neutered, bonding them, then adding in one or two more boys (after neuters) by spring time or so.

Thanks!


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

Hrm, anyone at all have any advice?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

With the FF I suppose you could get a piece of plexi or coroplast cut to fit in the bottom and then cover that with whatever you'd like. 

I don't like how small the shelves are in the FF, but you could replace with something similar or lots and lots of hammocks...


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

I thought about the coroplast and plexi glass, but then I thought about all the food, poop, and pee that can get stuck between the material and the sides of the cage on the full floor....and how hard it would be to remove the material to do a cleaning in between there.

Coroplast is also ridiculously expensive here, and I am not sure where I could get plexi glass cut to fit the cage.

I am not a handy person at all.


The flight cage was great, but it also didn't have a full floor. If it did....it would be well worth getting again.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

That wire on the bottom looks removable. I don't know for sure though sorry.


----------



## splinter (Jul 22, 2007)

AmyBunny said:


> I thought about the coroplast and plexi glass, but then I thought about all the food, poop, and pee that can get stuck between the material and the sides of the cage on the full floor....and how hard it would be to remove the material to do a cleaning in between there.
> 
> Coroplast is also ridiculously expensive here, and I am not sure where I could get plexi glass cut to fit the cage.
> 
> ...


You can seal it with something non-toxic and water proof. That way stuff can't get stuck


ETA:

YES THE SHELVES ARE GREAT. I had a ferret who passed away, and he had this cage. The shelves are easy to way, and the have wide grooves in the side that are easy to clen, and help drain pee and water away from the main platform part. The shelves are specifically designed for ferrets, so the traction bumps are spaced a little far apart for rattie feet, so you can sand it down a little to imrpve traction, but that increases the chance of crap getting stuck on it. All in all, a great cage.


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

Are the shelves easily covered with fleece or another fabric?


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

When I put my pay check into my bank Im going to be ordering one. I think its a great cage for its price and are you worried out them pushing stuff over the edge or their stuff getting stuck in the edges that surround the cage?

Their stuff wont be hard to remove if you think its going to get stuck and gross. All you need is something that can just pry or dig it out.

And if your worried about them pushing the stuff out through the bars, make a taller wall. Get something flat or plastic, or anything really and attach it to the bars.


----------



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

I was more worried about stuff getting stuck between the middle floor and the sides of the cage, as I want to make it a solid floor, somehow. My boys like to burrow under towels, so that wouldn't work for a "solid" floor.

I actually think I may just go ahead and order another flight cage at the end of the month  !


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Im still not understanding what you mean but whatever works for you!


----------

